# Beer helped my IBS?



## AllStrZ

*FIRST OFF*, I am not an alcoholic, and yes I am 17 year old male. I'm not here advising people to try this, just explaining an experience I had.Usually i am home-bound, can't really get out due to IBS, but I decided to head out to one of my good friends party where I had lots of beer. So, when i felt it was my limit (which i know when) I stopped. The rest of the night I felt pretty good, although when I got home I had lots of gas + 2-3 loose bowel movements, it turned out not to be so bad. I got a good nights sleep, and when i woke up the next morning (No Hangover) I felt incredibly great, unlike the usual repetitive days. I'm not gonna do this again for a while, but it seemed kind of weird how it sort of helped. This isn't the first time I've done this, but I am just curious if anyone else has tried this, and has it helped or worsen their symptoms?


----------



## 22831

The last time I drank, I had a dark beer and a gin and tonic which ended up giving me awful D. and I even threw up. I was thinking it was from the beer but maybe mixing different kinds of drinks is the reason why. Most people say beer gives them D. but each person is different, I guess just see what happens next time you drink and try sticking to light beer.


----------



## 14483

I think alcohol maybe be beneficial in the fact that it can help you relax. But otherwise, some people it will has negative effects on their IBS.


----------



## Alana123

although the effects are fun! it makes my stomach soooo much worseif ur gonna hav it make sure u can some how get home in the morning cuz the last place u wannna b is hungover at ur friensd house with an upset stomach


----------



## Dandaman

Well when you drink, you stop thinking about things. I believe one of the main triggers to mine is my anxiety, and constant running thoughts and worry. When you drink all that stops and you feel comfortable, but normally the next day my stomach feels awful.


----------



## monyneen

I have been struggling with IBS problems . I am taking Florastor, once a day , and started taking Heather's acacia Fiber , once daily . Seems to be helping . I also tried drinking a couple beers and although it gave me some me gas I really thought it helped me . Funny . I will try a beer tonight with food .I have had a lot of tests and I told my doc. I felt really great when I took a 7 day dose of levaquin . So the next time I see him I will ask to go on it again . Boy I really wish we could all eat normal . You are so young to suffer with this . Good luck . This also might help some folks . I drink Fennel tea and eat the seeds to help with gas . I am also getting tested for Gluten intolarnce . Maybe that will shed some light on my problem .Take care .


----------

